# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Dr.Web ругается на Multi Password Recovery...

## kras07

Скачал Multi Password Recovery 1.1.0. В сетапе Dr.Web 4.44 нашёл "MPRSetup.exe/data014 contains an intrusion tool Tool.PassView.27". Spyware Terminator на этот файл тоже ругается. На Virustotal в файле 11 антивирей видят вирус. Я понимаю, что MPR - это взломщик паролей, но всё же, есть в ней вирус или ставить игнор в антивире? Опасна ли эта прога для моей системы или всё дело в том, что она пароли ломает, поэтому "неэтична"?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

> Tool.PassView.27


Т.е. доктор не вирус или троян там увидел а утилиту, 
потенциально опасную для ваших данных.



> всё дело в том, что она пароли ломает


что может быть использовано посторонними.

А значит если программу ставите Вы - можно занести в исключения

----------


## kras07

> Т.е. доктор не вирус или троян там увидел а утилиту, 
> потенциально опасную для ваших данных.
> 
> что может быть использовано посторонними.
> 
> А значит если программу ставите Вы - можно занести в исключения


Вот я и спрашиваю, прога для моей системы опасна или для чужих паролей? И какими посторонними может быть использована? Объясню доступно. Комп домашний, пользуюсь только я один. Если я установлю эту программу, есть опасность для моих данных? Как я понял, вируса нет, просто антивири считают программу "нехорошей", но для системы неопасной? Извините за тупизм, но неохота Винду переставлять...

----------


## pig

Откуда утилита взялась? Если вы принесли, то всё в порядке. Если сама зародилась - троян притащил, чтобы ваши пароли уворовать.

----------


## kras07

> Откуда утилита взялась? Если вы принесли, то всё в порядке. Если сама зародилась - троян притащил, чтобы ваши пароли уворовать.


С оф.сайта скачал. Значит для моей системы прога безопасна. Благодарю за ответы...

----------


## koksinator

У меня та же беда. Только ругается НОД на архив с кряками и хаками, который мне от кого то достался. Пишет что часть – вредоносные программы, часть вирусы, удалять это дело или оставить ? Вроде пока этот архив мне не вредил, и другим вроде тоже  :Smiley: 
Прикрепляю скрин.

----------


## pig

Пока ЭТО лежит в архиве без движения, оно безвредно.
Какими конкретно словами NOD ругается?

----------


## koksinator

Жалко что нод логи в txt не ведёт.
Программы вроде безвредные (относительно)

----------


## pig

Вроде правильно ругается. Но всё равно, пока в архиве лежат - безопасные.

----------


## megadat

koksinator, 


> мне от кого то достался


 название архивчика уже должно навести вас на размышления о том на сколько достоверный источник от которого вам достался архив. там могут быть просто инструментики, которые помечаются как хак тулз и иногда по свойствам ихним присваиваются сигнатурные имена. это в лучшем случае, иногда такие архивчики распространяются тоже как инструментики, но активные, которые будут иметь последствия. часть подобных инструментов запакована сторонними пакерами, что тоже может спровоцировать антивирус к возмущениям с пометками как вирусы.
у меня был случай, когда касперский при запуске Process Explorer взятый отсюда грязно выругался на несчастное приложение, употребляя ругательное слово троян (даже именем не помню каким его наградил). так то была дурная реакция на установку драйвера. так я понимала отчего касперский пустился в ругань и мы совершенно осознанно разобрались. 
а вы подумайте над тем достаточно ли вы разбираетесь в этой кухне, и сможете ли отличить вредоносную активность от активности внутри системы, иногда безвредную, но вызывающую возмущения антивируса. сможете ли вы отличить псевдодетект на сторонний пакер от детекта истинного? и если вы не уверены в том, что сможете отделить мух от котлет, и не уверены в источнике, из которого архив достался и не уверены до конца надо вам это или нет, то смело удаляйте архив. если оно вам надо и хочется исследований, то создавайте на компе ещё одного юзера или чистите данный профиль от всей конфиденциальной инфы (достаточно кропотливый момент. на случай неприятностей) далее вам нужно это Shadow user или его аналоги, устанавливайте, грузитесь со снимка и развлекайтесь сколько угодно. З.Ы: большая часть из архивчика спокойно может работать без интернет. лучше всего на снимке Shadow user вырубить интернет совсем для верности. порезвитесь, снимочек удалите, вернетесь на систему и все будет отлично

----------

